# Limnophila aromatica flowering



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I had the spectacular pleasure of coming home to some beautiful flowers in my tank yesterday, and I thought I would share them with you all!


























-----------------
30 Gallon Hex
Specs: Metal Halide 10,000k Sunpod fixture, 6 hours on. Moonlights on 8 hours.
Fertilizing: SeaChem Iron and Flourish, CO2 Injection, timed with lights.
Filtration: Two HOB filters, one small, one very large. Biological filtration only.
Livestock: Snails (3 kinds), Corydoras peleatus, Apistogramma sp.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats on the flowers! They look quite nice.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> Congrats on the flowers! They look quite nice.


Thank you! It was a heck of a surprise, I had no idea they would even do that. Does that mean most aquatic plants are angiosperms?


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful flowers!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's interesting that it flowered so quickly after breaking the surface. After a while, it will only grow two leaves per node, and your flowers appeared before that. Neat stuff.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's so pretty. These plants are just amazing to me.


----------

